# Canadian Armed Forces Colonel Arrested in Connection with Murder/Sexual Assault



## Gordon Nore (Feb 10, 2010)

*This story is getting quite a bit of play. I could have placed it in The Study, but here's a good enough forum for it now.*


A Canadian Armed Forces Colonel and pilot who has flown the Prime Minister and Governor-General is at the centre of stunning allegations. 



> He was the model military man, rising quickly through the ranks and enjoying a 23-year career in which he brushed shoulders with top-level government and commanded one of Canada's most important military bases.
> But on Monday, Col. Russell Williams' career took an unexpected turn when he appeared in a Belleville courtroom, shackled at the ankles and charged with the first-degree murders of two women.
> Williams' arrest was the stunning culmination of a 10-day search for Jessica Lloyd, a 27-year-old woman from the Belleville area who vanished in late January. The 46-year-old colonel also has been charged in the death of Marie-France Comeau, a 37-year-old corporal found dead in November, as well as two counts of sexual assault in connection with two home invasions near Tweed, Ont., last September.
> http://www.thestar.com/news/ontario/article/762547



Now, police are examining cold cases in provinces where Williams was stationed in the past.



> The arrest of a high-profile military superstar has cracked open a Pandora's box of cold-case murders as police in at least three provinces search for potential links to the recent slayings of two women in Ontario.
> Hours after Monday's announcement that police had arrested 46-year-old Col. Russell Williams, a decorated career officer, police forces began reopening cases of unsolved homicides involving young women in areas where Williams has been previously stationed.
> Colonel's arrest reopens cold cases





*
*


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 10, 2010)

You can tell the police did their jobs right with this one, as this is not one of the usual suspects. With his background, one would be tempted to discount him straight away.

The guy had everything going for him, makes you wonder what the hell goes through some people heads.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 10, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> You can tell the police did their jobs right with this one, as this is not one of the usual suspects. With his background, one would be tempted to discount him straight away.
> 
> The guy had everything going for him, makes you wonder what the hell goes through some people heads.



Assuming that he turns out to be guilty of these charges, or those yet to come, I certainly find it an interesting study in contrasts. Stable, highly functional in one aspect of life; utterly destructive in another.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, following this one with interest, since I used to go to school about 15 minutes away from the base.  

Very sad case.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 10, 2010)

a lot of these types of 'people' (and i use that term loosely, if i said what i think a mod might go for their banzor button) tend to go for positions of power as it allows them to exploit victims easier.

I'm not surprised a dude in as high position as him would do things like this.

A good friend of mine who was my officer in royal canadian army cadets was actually raped by her commander. She was in the army as well.


----------



## grydth (Feb 10, 2010)

This would not be unprecedented.... for a chilling example, read some of the material out on SS Oberfuhrer Oskar Dirlewanger of Eastern Front infamy.
He commanded the real life "Dirty Dozen" in the SS, which grew to division size. Highly decorated in both World Wars, very cool in combat..... and yet a violent anti-semite, a pederast, a serial killer and mass murderer.

Military service can be a real advantage for some repeat criminals....they regularly get to new regions with unsuspecting victims, while the trail grows cold. We had at least two instances where checking at prior postings revealed unsolved crimes of the same M.O.

It will be interesting to see what evidence they have and if guilty, whether he had anyone working with him..... that's one thing that's always amazed me, how many of the worst monsters had sidekicks.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 11, 2010)

grydth said:


> Military service can be a real advantage for some repeat criminals....they regularly get to new regions with unsuspecting victims, while the trail grows cold. We had at least two instances where checking at prior postings revealed unsolved crimes of the same M.O.



Interesting you should mention that. Yesterday's coverage included this sidebar story about the "macho man" killer profile.



> Experts tell of rare 'Macho Man' killers                              A repeat killer in a decorated uniform? If Col. Russell Williams is guilty, he is an unusual specimen. According to an American criminal profiler, however, he is not entirely unique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 11, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> You can tell the police did their jobs right with this one, as this is not one of the usual suspects. With his background, one would be tempted to discount him straight away.
> 
> The guy had everything going for him, makes you wonder what the hell goes through some people heads.



You know, Ken, I was thinking the same. You'll recall local police services got a real black eye over the handling of the investigation into the abductions and murders of_ Leslie Mahaffy_ and_ Kristen French_, culminating in the sensational trials of Paul Bernardo and his wife Karla Homolka. A lack of cooperation and communication delayed capture of the pair, as well as fouling the case against Homolka.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 12, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> You know, Ken, I was thinking the same. You'll recall local police services got a real black eye over the handling of the investigation into the abductions and murders of_ Leslie Mahaffy_ and_ Kristen French_, culminating in the sensational trials of Paul Bernardo and his wife Karla Homolka. A lack of cooperation and communication delayed capture of the pair, as well as fouling the case against Homolka.



The story has taken a more macabre turn with a report that Col. Russell Williams was friends in university with convicted serial murderer Paul Benardo, who now sits in prison for the above murders as well as the death of his wife's sister. Col. Williams tied to *Bernardo*

More on_ Paul Bernardo_ here.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

It will be interesting on how it all unfolds. 
Wow.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 12, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> The story has taken a more macabre turn with a report that Col. Russell Williams was friends in university with convicted serial murderer Paul Benardo, who now sits in prison for the above murders as well as the death of his wife's sister. Col. Williams tied to *Bernardo*
> 
> More on_ Paul Bernardo_ here.



Holy crap.  Hadn't seen this one.  Thanks for the link.  Another story is in the news today of Bernardo advising police to "go back 20 years"... I wonder if he's referring to anything specific?



> &#8220;(Paul) suggested they go back 20 years and look at everything, because that&#8217;s when his testosterone would have been at the highest,&#8221;



Coincidence?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 12, 2010)

Nomad said:


> Holy crap.  Hadn't seen this one.  Thanks for the link.  Another story is in the news today of Bernardo advising police to "go back 20 years"... I wonder if he's referring to anything specific?
> 
> Coincidence?



Who knows? I'm curious to see if the police can show a relationship with Bernardo. If this is all based on what Bernardo says, well...

If in fact Williams and Bernardo were friends and had no knowledge of each other's intentions, that would prove the existence of coincidences.


----------

